# Bye daVinci



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

I came home this morning, and there she was, lying at the bottom of her cage, looked sad, and empty. I couldn't believe it when I saw it. I knew she was getting old and hadn't been well but lately she'd been feeling better. I cried my eyes out until no one could understand what I was saying anymore, and then I went outside to find a place to bury her. Anyone watching from their apartment would have thought I was crazy. I didn't have a shovel, but I knew I wanted a place for her to rest, and I didn't want to leave her in the freezer until I found it. It didn't seem right. I found a rock I could pull up, that was going to have to do, and it did. I picked a spot I can see from my window.

I wasn't ready for you to go daVinci. You were the sweetest of the group, always quiet, and gentle, you wouldn't even think of using your teeth. Now your sister is left to deal with a group of boys, and I'm not sure how she'll get on without you. I remember when I first got her for you, you two were inseperable. That may have changed a bit when you two joined her sons, but you were still sisters.

I remember when I first got you, you were scared of me. It wasn't until I got Picasso and you saw she trusted me that you did too. I loved having you sit on my shoulder, or crawl in my sweater, and you were so good with helping Picasso when she had her babies.

I'll miss you alot daVinci, so will everyone. You were well-loved, and I don't think I'll ever have another rat who's quite like you.


----------



## modreport (Nov 20, 2007)

i'm very sorry for your loss. i remember when you first came and started talking about them. davinci was a very sweet rat adn i'm sure her sister adn nephews miss her deeply. make sure you spend a lot of extra time with them right now for their benifit as well as yours. i hope the pain will ease soon.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm sorry, i forgot i was using modreport again.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Sorry for your loss... 




twitch said:


> i'm sorry, i forgot i was using modreport again.


haha, thats been happening lately...lol...


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Im sorry you had to loose her. Its always tuff.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

gutting sweetie...she prob having a whale of a timein the next rattie world tho 
xxx


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your special girl.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. She sounded like a sweet, sweet girl. 

Hope all goes well with your other rats.


----------

